# First ever fell race



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2014)

Sometimes, Mothers' Day is a bit tough for women who don't have children, for whatever reason.

Having moved nearer fells, I'd been intending to run a fell race sometime, and today proved the perfect opportunity - a short race, suitable for beginners, and close to home. I may have finished last, but I finished, and comfortably within my self set target. Fell runners lived up to their reputation of friendliness - I was a stranger, and although I knew someone on the organising team, I arrived alone and a bit unsure, so a few words of advice before setting off and some clapping and cheering from marshals on route were much appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done Copepod!  I used to love running on the fells, but we don't have them down here so I've been condemned to road running for the past 18 years.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks - I'm enjoying telling friends in real life, as well as here, about fulfilling my fell running ambition at last, after so many years living too far away to compete myself, lots of marshalling on mountain running races, driving friends to compete etc.

You're not condemned to road running at all, Northerner - there are plenty of trail runs on South Downs, North Downs etc and orienteering in New Forest. There's even a fell race at Box Hill.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2014)

Copepod said:


> ...You're not condemned to road running at all, Northerner - there are plenty of trail runs on South Downs, North Downs etc and orienteering in New Forest. There's even a fell race at Box Hill.



Not on my doorstep though, like it was when I was in Sheffield, and I don't have/can't afford transport


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done Copeod, you must be really proud to have fulfilled one of your ambitions in life ! Good for you, does this mean more fell races now you have finished your first one ?

You and Northener are making me homesick, I was born and brought up near to Doncaster and my dad took me on holiday in Derbyshire every year for donkeys years


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2014)

Most running clubs do share lifts - today a road running club had a club outing to the fell race, although members usually run only on roads. It's worth asking, or try a lift share website such as www.liftshare.com


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent stuff !  Well , well done Copepod


----------



## Bloden (Apr 2, 2014)

Well done. Bet you're well chuffed at your achievement! Sounds like you love it so hope you can keep it up.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am chuffed to have entered and completed my first ever fell race - pleased to be living where there are fells, and intend to do more and improve times. Plus continue orienteering in more interesting areas with contours (not many orienteering maps with contours in East Anglia where I used to live). It's tough running up and down hills when you're not used to it, but everyone was so friendly, welcoming and encouraging, especially the man standing at the bottom of a slope, who commended me for running on grass, not tarmac. I had just enough breath to say my knees wouldn't cope well with tarmac. 

Hope this also encourages other forum members to explore other types of running, in addition to the better known road and track running.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 2, 2014)

It's very brave to try something new especially when you don't know people. Very impressive Copepod, you should be very pleased with yourself. I have tried running a few times, tried the buggy running groups too post Millie, but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2014)

It wasn't brave, just the only way to meet new people is to try new things, new groups etc. Plus I had long had ambition to do a fell race, but had previously been thwarted by living in East Anglia, so it was a long drive to a race. This was just a 30 mile round trip from home. Fell runners have a reputation for being very friendly, and they really lived up to their reputation. Now I need to concentrate on doing more fell races and improving.

Sorry that running doesn't suit you, Hanmilmum. I don't think buggy running would suit me, either. Although several people do parkruns with buggies, often faster than I run with no buggy. Perhaps some other type of running might be better? Or else cycling with a child carrier / tag along etc, depending on age / size of Millie or any other child,


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2014)

Well done on completing the run.  Being curious now, how far was the run? I used to run x country in my school days at county level but suspect fell running involves a lot more stamina  Hope you weren't to stiff on Monday morning.


----------



## am64 (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you get blisters ..if so how do you deal with them ? My son will be walking the camino (France to Northern Spain ...780km ) we seeking all the advice we can get !


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2014)

5.6km, with 250m ascent, so short by fell racing standards, hence a good first race. Didn't run all the uphill bits, but most of flat and downhill. A lot muddier, more up / down, and a bit longer than my school cross country runs, I think. Have to carry hat, gloves, waterproof jacket, map, compass, whistle & food, plus I carried blood glucose meter. Took me about 55 mins.

Avoiding blisters - experiment with combinations of socks (number of pairs, types), shoes and lacing methods. Remember feet swell through day, so always buy new shoes in afternoon, and take along socks you intend to wear with them. If stopping midday, especially if it's hot (like Camino in summer - I've done some bits in spring), then remove socks and shoes when sitting to eat, to allow feet to dry out. You'll probably need to adjust lacing anyway due to feet swelling, and sometimes for long up / down stretches.

As soon as you feel any heat or soreness, stop and adjust socks and / or lacing. If that doesn't sort problem, then cover with tape. I find stretchy zinc oxide best for me. It's important to apply enough, so that if some peels off, you can trim off ends, rather than having to replace whole piece. If prone to blisters on toes, then socks with toes can help. My middle toe on each foot curls under 2nd toe, so are prone to blisters underneath. I used to tape toes, but have found toed socks much better for running.


----------

